# Miss Michigan Sportsman....



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Believe it or not the voting was all tied up at 6:49 when Steve broke the tie with the last vote. Congrats to Timberdoodle by winning over Fishergirltc by the narrowest of margins. Bluesun and Riverlady received numerous votes as well. Surprisingly there were not that many votes cast. Final tally was 
Timber 25
Fishergirltc 24
Blue Sun 13
Riverlady 11

Congrats to all of the finalists for the strong showing. You all got more votes than any of us guys did.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

There she is..... Miss Michigan Sports"WO"man.....:lol: Congrats!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats Megan.

Very well deserved. I have to say with all your talents your artistic capabilities are of the most impresive. Awesome work. 

River Lady


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Way to go Megan


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Congrats Timberdoodle, a most deserving outdoorswoman with experience in all aspects of the outdoors. I have to admit I voted for Fishergirltc mainly because of her scouting skills. (ie Elvis pic)


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

*congrad's Megan....*


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats Megan! 

Fishergirltc, congrats to you too! After that last photo, maybe a name change is in order, perhaps Fishergirl*tlc*


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

Fun thread to participate in.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Fun thread to participate in.



SPEECH!!!!!!! 
Maybe we should get some of those drawings and frame them......another fundraiser for the CWCMI??!!! They looked pretty sweet!

Dave


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

any pic???


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I didn't even vote.....thought they were all winners.

Id share my ice fishing shanty or deer blind with any of them


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> I didn't even vote.....thought they were all winners.
> 
> Id share my ice fishing shanty or deer blind with any of them


And your deer blind is located where ??


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> And your deer blind is located where ??


 C'mere river lady........and sit on my lap......Tommy will whisper it to ya


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> C'mere and sit on my lap......I'll whisper it to ya


Hmmmmmm......... Well ok .......


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

aww man... i'm a loser!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

bluesun7602 said:


> aww man... i'm a loser!!!


Don't feel bad bluesun7602 so am I. :lol: :lol:

but like I said before.....United We Stand...Jello in Hand.LOL


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

RIVER LADY said:


> Don't feel bad bluesun7602 so am I. :lol: :lol:
> 
> but like I said before.....United We Stand...Jello in Hand.LOL


and i was hoping this would jumpstart my modeling career. now i'll never be a teen model! :sad:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

bluesun7602 said:


> and i was hoping this would jumpstart my modeling career. now i'll never be a teen model! :sad:


LMAO............you're hilarious.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

dangit i missed the voting completely.. wasnt payin attention....:rant:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd be more than happy to donate some prints... contact me via PM.


----------

